# Serverzugang über WLAN, aber Antene weiter weg installieren



## blainevomsee (23. Oktober 2007)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe folgendes Szenario auf Machbarkeit zu prüfen:

In unserer Klinik gibt es einen zentralen Ubuntu-Server. Alle existenten Rechner sind per LAN an den Server angeschlossen. 
Durch Umbaumaßnahmen wurden jetzt weitere Büros auf der Etage erschlossen, in die auch neue Rechner (ebenfalls mit Serverzugang) sollen. Der Chef will aber in den neuen Büros keine Kabel legen bzw. Löcher durch die Wände bohren und möchte jetzt gern eine WLAN-Lösung präsentiert haben. 
Direkt neben dem Server steht ein Speedport-Router, der u.a. auch per WLAN zu erreichen ist. Allerdings ist die Reichweite dermaßen schlecht bzw. gedämpft, dass schon mehrere Meter vor den neuen Büros kein Zugang mehr möglich ist. Von einer WLAN-Karte im Server erwarten wir daher nichts anderes.

Die Idee vom Chef ist nun, auf dem Dachboden (quasi ist das ein Raum ohne Zwischenwände) direkt über den Büros weitere Sender/Repeater zu installieren.

Meine Frage nun: Ist das generell machbar und vor allem auch empfehlenswert und wenn ja, wie realisiert man das am kostengünstigsten? Gibt es vielleicht bessere Lösungen?
Anzumerken sei vielleicht noch, dass künftig die Kontrolle der Internetzugänge auch über den Server erfolgen soll (also so, dass die Klients sich nicht mehr direkt über das Router-WLAN verbinden können, welches dann deaktiviert würde).

Meine Idee wäre noch, erstmal zu probieren, ob nicht 1 Antenne auf dem Dachboden reichen würde, da ja dann nicht mehr so viele Wände zu durchwandern sind. 
Gibt es Technik, mit der man so eine Antenne einfach per (ausreichend langem) Netzwerkkabel direkt an die Netzwerkkarte des Servers anschließen kann? Reicht da ein einfacher Router wie eine Fritzbox aus? Das würde m.E. doch jegliche Hardware-Neuinstallation und Umkonfiguration des Servers sparen, oder?

Schon mal Danke für jede Hilfe
BlaineVomSee


----------

